# WTB: Tilapia Fry



## bcbuddha

I'm looking to buy some Tilapia fry or mixed sex Tilapia in the Vancouver area??

So far I've only been able to source sexed adults, does anybody have any idea where I can get fry or male/females?

Would the Tilapia in the tanks at t&t grocery stores be single sex?



** starting an aquaponic project for a school class.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

Are you planning on eating them? if not I have some Buttikofri. $20 each about 2inch or i can get some younger ones for $15


----------



## bcbuddha

Insane in the Fish brain said:


> Are you planning on eating them? if not I have some Buttikofri. $20 each about 2inch or i can get some younger ones for $15


Ideally yes, we have access to a public greenhouse where we might try to scale up to supply the local foodbank or something along those lines, so ideally we'd like food varieties


----------



## tony1928

I found this link by googling which you may find useful.

SHOPPING: Where To Buy Tilapia Fingerlings in Vancouver | Vancouver Aquaponics - Vancouver, Canada's Aquaponics Online Resource


----------



## overlord1957

Hi there,
You can buy boy and girl and then breed them, they are very good breeders.
There was one member sale Tilapia fry some month ago, you use the search engine and find him, he might be able to help you.
If you have problem finding him pm me i know one whom may start breeding in Feb.
Cheeres.

vdt


----------



## bcbuddha

overlord1957 said:


> Hi there,
> You can buy boy and girl and then breed them, they are very good breeders.
> There was one member sale Tilapia fry some month ago, you use the search engine and find him, he might be able to help you.
> If you have problem finding him pm me i know one whom may start breeding in Feb.
> Cheeres.
> 
> vdt


yeah, msged already, fingers crossed.

Any idea how they're marketed to stores? T&T markets sell live onces, but they're not terribly useful if they're all the same sex


----------



## Victor

I have about 20 of them at around 2 inches that I'm not too sure if I am keeping


----------



## overlord1957

Hi.
Yes T&T sell them in dead form, they are not allowed to sell live one.
All are male and too weak to save for aquarium or aquaponic use.
your best bet is find some one in BC to purchase some fingerling and breed them your self.
If you can not find any you can try Texas Cichlic or Butti or Uaru even Pacu.
They are fast grow and easy to keep and good to eat.
Good luck with your search.
Cheers.

vdt


----------



## Sirrom

Redfish Ranch - Tilapia Farm, Courtenay, BC, Canada If you do find some, please let me know too!


----------



## overlord1957

Hi.
Redfish is too much $$ for hobby.
I have tried, and not enough $$ to pay for.
There is a aquaponic farm in Prince George he may or may not sell fingerling.
There is also a small fish farm in Golden , the owner want to sell whole set up.
Do not even try to import, i have been there and empty 2 bottle of Tylenol.
How ever i found one guy in Fraser Valley but he will not start to breed until Feb 2012.
If you know some one please PM me and i will forever thank you.
Cheers.

vdt


----------



## overlord1957

bcbuddha said:


> I'm looking to buy some Tilapia fry or mixed sex Tilapia in the Vancouver area??
> 
> So far I've only been able to source sexed adults, does anybody have any idea where I can get fry or male/females?
> 
> Would the Tilapia in the tanks at t&t grocery stores be single sex?
> 
> ** starting an aquaponic project for a school class.


Hi.
I found source of Tilapia fingerling.
Any one want to try group order?
pm me if you would like to.
Cheers.

vdt


----------



## Brisch

Kramers petworld in guildford mall sells zebra tilapia for $14.99 each I think. We can always get them as well


----------



## King-eL

I think he's talking about the blue tilapia which are found in many fish market as use for human consumption. Zebra tilapia are not really the best for aquaphonic. They do not breed as fast as the blue tilapia.

I have both blue tilapia and red tilapia that I'm breeding. I usually use the fry for feeder but when they breed again I'll let u know.


----------



## 2die4

If anyone is able to find some Edible strains of tilapia i would like to buy ~ 100 fry


----------



## 3688

I am also looking for some Tilapia Fries, do keep me in the loop if anyone has any for sale. Thanks in advance!


----------



## macframalama

there is a guy in nanaimo bc who sells regular tilapia fingerlings and breeding adults
i will take a look for his number i put it on another post about tilapia on here , just gotta find it


----------

